# Dog help



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

I have a mix breed dog and she bit our friends son in the face and drew blood from a spot under his eye his lip and on his chin she has been nippy towards my little brother and I just don't know what to do I want to find her a home with no children under 6 (second oldest kid in my house she does fine with) but when I was honest and posted and add on craigslist I got a ton of emails telling me to take my dangerous dog and kill her  some where nice and said I should just put her down and some where just awful, I don't want to put her down she is not bad she is just not good this kids under 6 but my only option is find her a good home and nobody in my area seems to want her I only got emails saying to kill her  so I took the add down what do you guys think??? should I put her down? shes such an amazing dog and I would hate to put her down


----------



## Hammy (May 3, 2015)

I don't think you should put her down.

The severity of the bite to your friend's son isn't really very clear, but it sounds like your dog isn't untrainably vicious or something along those lines. It sounds like she's a good dog that's just not good with young children. If she's amazing as you've stated, then she shouldn't be put to death because of a mistake in judgment or supervision.

As pet owners, we claim responsibility for their care and their actions. It wasn't mentioned if training (professionally or personally) has been tried, but that's always an option. If for some reason that isn't possible, then she should be supervised or kept separately from children. If you find yourself unable to provide the best possible care for her, then you should be looking at no-kill animal shelters or rescue agencies instead of on Craigslist. There may be a fee to give her up, but pets are always a commitment.

I have two dogs that I've rescued, one which is very bad with other dogs. It's been four years and he's only just started listening a little. If I want to take him to the park, I have to do so at an odd hour that isn't peak time. Sometimes I take him to pet conventions so he can have some interaction, and I have to prepare myself for embarrassment or bites. Some people are cruel, and it's best to ignore them.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

She bit him in the face and drew blood. I spent money on trainees behave tried to work with her but nothing she came from an elderly couple so I understand she went from them to being surrounded by children. 
I would never actually put her down I guess all the negative emails just got to me but I do need to rehome her I have no other option she has not changed and we went to the best trainers in our area she just doesn't like children under the age 6 so I need to find her a home asap. 

I don't want to go to a shelter or a rescue as I want to be able to meet and talk to her new owners and get updates on her I can't do that if she rehomed by a shelter or rescue.


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

Trainer*** we have*** not behave and trainees


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

A reputable rescue group might be your best option. Unless you have a friend or family member able to take her I don't think it's reasonable to expect a new family to come forward, take her, and keep you in the loop on her life. Many rescue groups are very careful about who they allow to adopt from them, however. I think if you found a group that you felt comfortable with you could let her go with more confidence.


----------



## comets2015 (Jun 2, 2015)

While I am new to hedgies I have trained/bred and have had dogs since I could walk. I used to be more into sporting/hunting dogs but now I have herding breeds. What caused the dog to bite? Was the child running around? Did she give a warning growl? I have to find it but there is a chart that really explains dog signals they give when uncomfortable. My blue heelers are raised around kids but when young kids come over they are put in kennels. Or if I see them getting over-stimulated they are kenneled.

With what you are saying now I see no reason to have her put to sleep. I would contact a few rescues and see if they will be willing to help you. IF you rehome her yourself make sure people know her history, don't sugar coat anything. Be pretty strict with where she goes. I would say no kids under 14. Younger kids running around will make her get going more than likely.


----------

